# 1902 Rambler motorized buggy



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I may not catch many fish on my trips, but I do find interesting things along the way.... Only $5,800.00 and a trip up North and she can be yours!

ha ha regards, Rich








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1439/1259516859_0259455aaa.jpg


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Pretty cool ride, youngest son wants to trade off the old trooper and get a "2-door" in that price range. I'll have to let him know about it! MMmmm wait, it doesn't have any doors? Must have gotten them blown off my a mustang.. Arlon


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"1901 saw the Jefferys' wholeheartedly in the automobile business, having sold their interests in bicycles. 1902 saw them producing 1,500 vehicles, a figure surpassed only by the Curved Dash Olds. "










"Specifications: Model C two-passenger runabout; engine single-cylinder, 2 hp. Price new $750."

http://jeffery.kusd.edu/about/jefferyhistory.html


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

those were the days when ladies' handbags didn't carry the kitchen sink. 

curved dash... gosh wasn't life just so much simpler then. now, here, the dashing young men want spoilers, mags, those hefty grunty tail pipe thingees, nosssss... and that's not even mentioning what Boy Racers want to do to their machines. 

bring back the horses! well, almost.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

That thing would make a fun golf cart!!!


----------

